# Hunting Season on the Horizon



## Seifaoc (May 19, 2008)

As all of us hunters know, hunting seasons comn up. September 27 begins Bow season. I sure cant wait. Fishings been great this year so far but its about time for hunters to start getting ready aswell. I was however wondering if anyone around the Lewis center/Deleware and all the way up to Mount Vernon area would want any population control and or a hunting budy  Id be going with Bow for a variety of game, mostly buck and doe. If anyone would want some population control id be happy to asist. Thanks s'much! [FONT] ~Luke~


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Me too!!!!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

this weather dont help at ALL!!!! 
the cool nigth and even cooler morns....wish i was in my stand!!!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't forget Sept. 1st starts doves and geese. Sept 5th starts teal season. Lots of hunting opportunities before getting in a deer stand.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Squirrel starts in early September also. Can't wait for tree rat huntin'!!

Huntinbull


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Huntinbull said:


> Squirrel starts in early September also. Can't wait for tree rat huntin'!!
> 
> Huntinbull


Yeah me to those nut smugglin bushy tails have been asking for it all summer


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Thought bow season started Sept. 26? Give or take a day, I can't wait. Gonna warm up with some doves first though.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Deer season does start Sept 26 which means 65 days and a wake up.


SPECIES
OPENING DATE
CLOSING DATE
DAILY BAG

White-tailed Deer: Archery September 26 
February 7, 2010 
Refer to Deer Hunting Section for details on zone and bag limits

White-tailed Deer: Early Muzzleloader
Wildcat Hollow, 
Salt Fork Wildlife Area, Shawnee State Forest
October 19 
October 24 
White-tailed Deer:
Youth Gun November 21 November 22 
White-tailed Deer:
Gun November 30 December 6 
White-tailed Deer:
Gun (extended)
December 19 December 20 
White-tailed Deer:
Muzzleloader
January 9, 2010 January 12, 2010 
Wild Turkey: 
Fall 
October 10 
November 29
Refer to Turkey Hunting Section for details on seasonal bag limits 

Wild Turkey: Spring

April 19, 2010
May 16, 2010 

Squirrel 
(gray, red, fox, black) 
September 1 
January 31, 2010 
6 

Mourning Dove 
September 1 - Refer to Publication 298 or Small Game Section 

Ruffed Grouse
October 10
January 31, 2010 
2

Goose and Brant Refer to Waterfowl Season Dates or refer to Publication 295
Click here to review all Waterfowl Season Information 
Ducks, Coots, Mergansers and Canvasbacks Refer to Waterfowl Season Dates or refer to Publication 295 
Click here to review all Waterfowl Season Information 
Cottontail Rabbit 
November 6 
February 28, 2010 
4 

Ringneck Pheasant 
November 6 
January 10, 2010 
2 (cock pheasants only) 

Bobwhite Quail 
November 6 
November 29 
4 

Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Weasel 
November 10 
January 31, 2010 
No Limit 

Crow 
Fri. Sat. Sun. Only 
June 5 
March 14, 2010
No Limit 

Coyote 
No closed season for hunting or trapping 
No Limit 

Wild boar 
No closed season for hunting
No Limit 

Groundhog


----------

